# Illinois plumbing contractors



## slumplumber (Jan 22, 2013)

A letter was sent out April 9th 2013 from Justin DeWitt, Chief of general engineering, Illinois Department of Public Health to all villages and municipalities, except (Chicago), regarding the practice of charging for licensing, registration or bonding of state of Illinois plumbing contractors (055s) by municipalities.

The letter states that Cities, Villages and municipalities can not legally charge to register your state contractors license or charge you for a plumbing contractors license nor require bonding as that power/authority is granted only to the state of Illinois and municipalities operating under section 16 and 16.1 of the Illinois plumbing code (Chicago).

I will try and figure out how to post the letter as I received a copy of it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

slumplumber said:


> A letter was sent out April 9th 2013 from Justin DeWitt, Chief of general engineering, Illinois Department of Public Health to all villages and municipalities, except (Chicago), regarding the practice of charging for licensing, registration or bonding of state of Illinois plumbing contractors (055s) by municipalities.
> 
> The letter states that Cities, Villages and municipalities can not legally charge to register your state contractors license or charge you for a plumbing contractors license nor require bonding as that power/authority is granted only to the state of Illinois and municipalities operating under section 16 and 16.1 of the Illinois plumbing code (Chicago).
> 
> I will try and figure out how to post the letter as I received a copy of it.


So you think you can still slum your way here without a proper intro again??


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup I got checks returned. They also said screw it we aeent calling idph when we suspect a problem. They can just do it all....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------

